# Perineal massage for second baby?



## dizzyloo (Jul 4, 2007)

HI I'm 31 weeks pg with twins and was wondering if there was any need to do perineal massage. I did it with my DD and avoided any tears. I'm presuming I need to start early as the babies are likely to come early (they have already tried to make an appearance).
Also when I was delivering my DD the midwife also did perineal massage, is this standard practice or would I have to request this specifically?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think the subject of perineal massage is still being widely researched to see if there is any benefit, but many studies suggest that starting from around 33/34 weeks, it may prevent stretching, so go ahead, it won't do any harm.  Each midwife has their own practices, and so you would need to ask the midwife when they are delivering to massage your perineum, as many don't do this routinely,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

